# Lezyne Super GPS Review



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Lezyne Super GPS Review - NOT RECOMMENDED*

_I have edited the thread title to add the fact that I can not recommend this device. My initial review below is un-edited and you can peruse the thread to see the problems that I have encountered with this device leading to a negative overall review._

I wanted to post a review of the Lezyne Y10 (2017 model) Super GPS. I did a fair bit of research before buying and did not find a lot of recent reviews. I've used it for 2 months now.

In short, I'd give it a B+ rating, all things considered. I've never used a Garmin or other GPS unit, so all I can do is compare to cheapo cycling computers and what I've read and heard about the Garmins.

It does what I need it to do, although the more I've used it the more I find myself wanting some of the advanced features on the Garmins (520, 820 and 1000). For example, while the screens are somewhat customizable on the Lezyne, your options are pretty basic in terms of the layout. The other features that look better on the Garmins are Strava Live Segments (what you see during the segment) and the ability to quickly switch between bike profiles.

Everything on the Super GPS was easy to set up, and using the device on a daily basis is super easy. For the most part, the data seems very accurate, even in wooded tight singletrack. All you do after a ride is open the app on your phone and sync to the GPS Root (Lezyne's ride-tracking solution) and it auto-syncs the ride with Strava.

Highlights:
- Easy to set up and use

- Ride data seems very accurate (I usually use a speed sensor)

- HR monitor works flawlessly

- Barometer, accelerometer, and GPS+GLONASS in a ~$150 package

- ANT+ and Bluetooth compatible. I had no issues pairing a third-party ANT+ speed sensor.

- Turn-by-turn directions work really well (although the re-routing does not seem to)

- Incoming phone calls and text message notifications are very handy (if you so desire....)

Lowlights:
- Odd elevation data sometimes when turning device on. Lezyne Support offered no solution that worked. What happens is the elevation rapidly races upwards when turning the device on, then over 10-15 minutes slowly corrects itself back to what I know to be the actual elevation. This happens about half of the time. The Lezyne GPS Root app corrects this bad elevation data, but Strava does not, so I'm not getting a true Elevation Gain number. Fortunately, Strava does have a function to correct the elevation data, but this is still an annoyance.

- Incorrect data/feedback for Strava Live Segments. The segment time displayed in real time on the device was many times incorrect and did not match the actual segment time after uploading the ride. It's bad enough that I disabled this feature, and it's one of the reasons I bought the device.

- At times, GPS drift is a problem. There is one segment on my normal route that is 50/50 as to whether it Strava recognizes it as a segment match. Overall, accuracy is very good but the occasional missed segment does bug me.

- Lack of Bike Profile functionality. When you move the device between bikes, you have to remember to manually change the rear tire diameter, bike weight, and bike type if you want accurate on-screen feedback during your ride.

Overall, the device is well worth the money and I'd recommend it for anybody considering it. Hopefully the stuff above helps you in your search.


----------



## corner_stuffed (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your review. I have been going back n forth and unable to decide what to replace my Garmin Edge 500 with. I still might go with a 520 after reading your review.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've used enough different bikes that I've seen a few different applications of "profiles". Some of them I like, some I don't.

What I want is when it's easy to move my GPS computer from one bike to another. Let's start there.

Devices that use profiles I'm not a fan of: 

Garmin Forerunner 310XT - This one is somewhat unique in my comments as it's the only one I've used that has not just different bike profiles (you can set up two), but you can set up run and swim profiles, as well. It's pretty cool in that way. What sucks is that switching profiles is sortof a "hidden menu" you have to access. It's easy to forget to switch profiles.

Bryton Rider 310T - This one permits two bike profiles. Switching them requires digging through menus to find that setting. There is no quick access menu, hidden or otherwise.

Garmin Edge 520 - This one is the easiest in this regard. What's coolest, IMO, is that the profiles aren't necessarily tied to a bike. You can pretty much use any profile on any bike. The sensors, for the most part, are even bike-agnostic. The only ones that aren't would be the ones that have a specific measurement tied to them like wheel sensor and its circumference setting. The computer just picks up whatever sensors are paired and active regardless of profile. And when you turn it on, the first thing you do is select the profile you intend to use, and you've got enormous flexibility in displaying which data you want to see.

Barometric altimeters have little quirks on every device I've used that had them. You usually learn to deal with them and hope it's just a software quirk that gets fixed eventually.

Strava live segments seem to be a bit flaky no matter which device you use. Many segments I know of are not terribly accurately recorded in the first place, so that compounds the problems. There are many factors that affect GPS accuracy and will result in low accuracy in your track. Some of them are consistent (some places are not the best), and some are not (space weather is a thing and it will affect the accuracy of your GPS data - so will certain atmospheric conditions).

I am curious how Lezyne is supposed to handle re-routing when the device doesn't have basemaps. Is it supposed to be communicating with your phone for that and the phone is supposed to feed those prompts?


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes, for re-routing you need the Lezyne app open on your phone. For the original directions, with no re-routing, I believe you can do a "push" of the route to the GPS unit but I'm not positive, as I always use the GPS while paired with my phone anyway.

As a side note that I did not mention in my review, the Lezyne GPS Root is not very good for creating Routes/turn-by-turn directions. I use RideWithGPS to create the route, and then import the tcx file into the Lezyne GPS Root.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

smitty39 said:


> Lowlights:
> - Odd elevation data sometimes when turning device on. Lezyne Support offered no solution that worked. What happens is the elevation rapidly races upwards when turning the device on, then over 10-15 minutes slowly corrects itself back to what I know to be the actual elevation. This happens about half of the time. The Lezyne GPS Root app corrects this bad elevation data, but Strava does not, so I'm not getting a true Elevation Gain number. Fortunately, Strava does have a function to correct the elevation data, but this is still an annoyance.
> .


Are you turning the device on indoors, and then immediately going outside to start riding? This can cause issues with the barometric altimeter if there is much of a change in temperature between indoors and outdoors.

What I do with my Garmin Edge 520, which should work with your Lezyne SuperGPS too, is to turn it on 20 minutes or so before I intend to set off and leave it to stand somewhere at outdoor temperature so that it has a chance to settle down beforehand.

I used to leave it in the back garden but at my current house the garage is outdoor temperature so I leave it there on the bike now. It just needs to be somewhere safe that has the same conditions as outdoors.

By doing that any bad altimeter or temperature readings you see initially will have cleared by the time you actually begin recording the ride, so that your ride data on Strava should be good in future.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

smitty39 said:


> Yes, for re-routing you need the Lezyne app open on your phone. For the original directions, with no re-routing, I believe you can do a "push" of the route to the GPS unit but I'm not positive, as I always use the GPS while paired with my phone anyway.
> 
> As a side note that I did not mention in my review, the Lezyne GPS Root is not very good for creating Routes/turn-by-turn directions. I use RideWithGPS to create the route, and then import the tcx file into the Lezyne GPS Root.


I like the routes that you make with RWGPS. I use them on my Edge 520, also. Programmed well, the turn prompts are great.

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of keeping my phone paired with the GPS all the time. I only pair the devices when I want to upload. Once I did it for weather updates on a long road ride, but otherwise, nope. I want to save my phone battery and data and all. And I could care less about phone/txt notifications.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

WR304 said:


> Are you turning the device on indoors, and then immediately going outside to start riding? This can cause issues with the barometric altimeter if there is much of a change in temperature between indoors and outdoors.
> 
> What I do with my Garmin Edge 520, which should work with your Lezyne SuperGPS too, is to turn it on 20 minutes or so before I intend to set off and leave it to stand somewhere at outdoor temperature so that it has a chance to settle down beforehand.
> 
> ...


Good thoughts, but I've tried everything you mentioned. I'm going to take a video and send it to Lezyne. For today's ride, I turned the device on early and let the altitude settle. All was well. I was waiting for my buddies to get ready and the device auto shut down. When I turned it back on, the altitude raced upwards again! Very odd. It would seem it has to be a firmware issue.

I don't want to focus too much on this issue, because there are workarounds and I'm otherwise pretty happy. Little things like this just seem to bother me. Probably because I'm in the software business and I'd never hear the end from my customers on something like this!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

smitty39 said:


> Good thoughts, but I've tried everything you mentioned. I'm going to take a video and send it to Lezyne. For today's ride, I turned the device on early and let the altitude settle. All was well. I was waiting for my buddies to get ready and the device auto shut down. When I turned it back on, the altitude raced upwards again! Very odd. It would seem it has to be a firmware issue.
> 
> I don't want to focus too much on this issue, because there are workarounds and I'm otherwise pretty happy. Little things like this just seem to bother me. Probably because I'm in the software business and I'd never hear the end from my customers on something like this!


Totally understandable. One of Garmin's altitude workarounds was to have their edges auto calibrate the altimeters with a couple different methods. They use satellite auto calibration when accuracy is good enough, but they'll also auto calibrate elevations from saved waypoints. Garmin has had quite a few issues with their barometric altimeters being wonky over the years. I think it's less a software issue than a hardware quirk that requires surprisingly complicated software solutions to address.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

smitty39 said:


> Good thoughts, but I've tried everything you mentioned. I'm going to take a video and send it to Lezyne. For today's ride, I turned the device on early and let the altitude settle. All was well. I was waiting for my buddies to get ready and the device auto shut down. When I turned it back on, the altitude raced upwards again! Very odd. It would seem it has to be a firmware issue.


That does appear to be a bug.

Can you disable auto shut down as an option on the Lezyne? If it had kept running, rather than shutting down, forcing you to start the boot cycle again, then it sounds like you would have been ok for the ride itself?


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Another good thought, WR304, and something I looked for! But the Lezyne does not allow this to be changed. Yes you are correct, I would have been fine if the device did not shut down and need to restarted. It settled-in to 900-some feet and I figured I was all set. My bike sat there untouched. I turned it back on and it raced up to 1,500+ feet and slowly returned to proper altitude somewhere around the 10-15 minute mark in my ride.

It might be a hard sell to Lezyne as an issue on the elevation, as their GPS Root automatically corrects this bad data automatically. But the auto-sync to Strava does not, so I have to manually recalculate it within Strava (to use GPS-based elevation rather than the Lezyne-recorded elevation).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

smitty39 said:


> I have to manually recalculate it within Strava (to use GPS-based elevation rather than the Lezyne-recorded elevation).


FYI, Strava is not using GPS-based location for corrections. GPS-based elevation is calculated on-device based on a high accuracy 3D position fix. Most corrections are done by matching the location of each position of the track with a separate elevation database (a digital elevation model, or DEM). Strava recently went one step further and is now crowd-sourcing elevations by using data that people upload from devices with barometric altimeters.

https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/articles/115000024864-Announcing-Strava-s-Elevation-Basemap


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Elevation Bug Video*

For anybody who's interested, here is a little vid I took of the elevation bug. Note the stable (and correct) elevation of 987 feet. I turn the device off and back on, and the elevation races skyward. What I did not record, because it takes 10-15 minutes, is the very slow return back to correct elevation.






I was underwhelmed with the support from Lezyne. Just something we'll have to live with and look for a fix in one of their updates.

While I took the video in my garage, I have done this outdoors in the clear many times and the results are the same.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Elevation Bug Workaround*

Just to use this thread as a knowledge base for others, here is an update on a fairly obvious workaround I've started using for the elevation bug:

Problem Summary (so you don't have to read the whole thread): Sometimes when turning the device on, the Elevation rapidly races upwards to a ridiculous figure. Then over 15 minutes or more, slowly corrects itself. This gives you bad elevation data for your ride. If you turn the device on in advance of starting your ride, in theory it will correct itself before you start your ride. Problem: The device auto-shuts-off within approx 10 minutes. So you turn it back on, and you're back to square one with the Elevation bug.

Workaround: Turn the device on in advance of your ride, AND start recording a session. This way the device won't auto-shut-off, and you can let it sit there as long as you want and wait for the Elevation to correct itself. When you're ready to actually start riding, stop recording and simply discard the pseudo ride.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Strava Live Segments*

Adding the the knowledge base on the Super GPS, this time with Strava Live Segments feedback:

If you are using a speed sensor and want exacting Live Segment feedback on the Super GPS while riding, make sure your speed sensor is calibrated perfectly (by "calibrated," I mean you have the correct tire circumference entered so that distance reported by the Super GPS matches actual distance traveled).

What I found is that if you are NOT using a speed sensor, Live Segment feedback is based on the GPS coordinates of the Start & End points of the segment. That's pretty good, but we all know there are benefits to running a speed sensor.

If you ARE using a speed sensor, the live segment time displayed on the Super GPS is based on the GPS coordinates start point plus _distance traveled_ per your speed sensor (ignoring the GPS location of the segment end point).

What this means is that if your speed sensor is not calibrated perfectly, the Live Segment time displayed on your unit while riding will not match the actual segment time reflected in Strava when you upload your ride. I noticed this because on a long segment when I knew I passed the actual segment end point, the Super GPS still showed I had 0.X miles to go. My speed sensor was not perfectly calibrated at that time, so the Lezyne was under-reporting distance traveled.

Strava ignores the speed/distance data from Lezyne units anyway, so the segment time within Strava will be accurate even if your speed sensor is calibrated wrong, but just be aware what you see in realtime on the Super GPS will be wrong if your speed sensor is calibrated wrong.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

I've been using the Lezyne Micro GPS with the bundled heart rate and cadence sensors for 4 months now, and I am sadly pretty disappointed with it. 

My main issues: 
Elevation data - Goes crazy at the start of the ride, as other people discussed. Takes 20 minutes or more to start being accurate. 

GPS Drift - sometimes subtly, sometimes in huge jumps, the GPS drifts around. Most of the time I'm lucky to get a third of the Strava segments I ride to be recorded, and who knows how inaccurate my time is on them. 

Heart Rate Sensor - the first one I had had one of the metal snaps fall off... no way to repair it. Lezyne was great about sending me a new one, but that one stopped working in about two weeks. Nothing I could do would revive it. I should send it back too but I kind of just gave up on tracking my heart rate. 

My two main reasons for getting a GPS were to save my cell battery and to see vertical feet in real time on my rides. My iPhone is more accurate with GPS. I keep hoping for a FW update from Lezyne that will magically fix all this, but it seems like the release updates once every three months or so.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

asollie said:


> I've been using the Lezyne Micro GPS with the bundled heart rate and cadence sensors for 4 months now, and I am sadly pretty disappointed with it.


Do you use a GoPro as well?


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

NordieBoy said:


> Do you use a GoPro as well?


Nope.


----------



## Phlegm420 (Oct 30, 2013)

I sent my enhanced super gps back after 1 ride. I'd rather just use my galaxy s8+. It seems more accurate anyways. If I was a guy that didn't wear a backpack all the time I would have kept it. I give it a B overall.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Micro C GPS for me guys, aside from elevation and temp data that doesn't seem to be that accurate everything seems to be fine for my rides, MTB.

The new firmware 4.114 adds support for more than one bike, too early to say if it fixes or improves any features or sensor accuracy.
Here is my quick experience with the GPS and the changes I found on the new formware:


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Good catch on the firmware update release, and nice vid (assuming that's you).

The elevation bug is not fixed, but major props to Lezyne on the bike profiles and ability to configure the GPS from your phone. Some other nice little features too, like you pointed out on your vid. Very nice update by Lezyne!


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, very nice for them to keep improving the current product. I called the engineers in California and they were very helpful. They mentioned that the firmware is being worked on but they also work on new hardware to make the screen on the Micro C more visible. The LCD is transflective so the more ambient light the better but in low light you would struggle to see the screen properly. Oh well that's what the flashlights are for right?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Jumping on board to add that GPS calculated distance is considerably shorted when going through very tight twisty trails. Anything less than slaloming through trees works fine. Adding a wheel sensor fixes distance, but obviously not GPS drift. I ride at sea level, (0 to 250) and while strava does occasionally complain about the elevation, I haven't found the discrepancy to be as big as some of yours.

I too have spoken with a couple of contacts at Lezyne, and they are EXTREMELY responsive to constructive criticism, and are constantly fixing bugs, and dialing in filters and algorithms. The latest software fixed an issue I had where strava would occasionally discard wheel sensor distance (and possibly barometric data too). They also added the multi bike feature, motion detection alert, confirm deletes, and you can set up your bikes and sensors via app instead of through the GPS. Its an ever evolving thing. I've had my Super since the day it was released, and they've already come so far. I'm willing to wait a little longer in the hopes they can continue to dial things in.

But really, are there any better options at this price point?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Has anyone else had issues connecting it to their phone? Ever since I got it (yr10 super gps), connecting via blue tooth has been a little flaky in that I often have to go thru the gps menu and re-advertise the device, but I could always get it to work eventually. Tonight as I was trying to upload a ride, the GPS and phone will pair for a about a second, then disconnect and go back and forth every 10-15 seconds. As I'm typing this, the GPS, said it was paired for a minute or two, but the app still says "no rides are visible because no device is connected". I really like the unit, but this Bluetooth pairing seems terrible compared to my old edge 25.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Have you updated the firmware since you bought it? Sounds like an issue I used to have that was addressed with a software update quite some time ago. If not, drop them an email and see if they can help.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

notso said:


> Has anyone else had issues connecting it to their phone? Ever since I got it (yr10 super gps), connecting via blue tooth has been a little flaky in that I often have to go thru the gps menu and re-advertise the device, but I could always get it to work eventually. Tonight as I was trying to upload a ride, the GPS and phone will pair for a about a second, then disconnect and go back and forth every 10-15 seconds. As I'm typing this, the GPS, said it was paired for a minute or two, but the app still says "no rides are visible because no device is connected". I really like the unit, but this Bluetooth pairing seems terrible compared to my old edge 25.


Yes I have gotten that occasionally, including yesterday with the latest firmware.

Also, although it has happened only a few times, mid-ride the GPS will lose all sensor pairings (speed and HRM). I had to stop my ride and re-pair my phone and all sensors.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Have you updated the firmware since you bought it? Sounds like an issue I used to have that was addressed with a software update quite some time ago. If not, drop them an email and see if they can help.


After initially having the issue yesterday, I updated the firmware and my phone app. No change in behavior. Still the same this morning and I still haven't been able to upload yesterday's ride. On the other hand, I never seem to lose HRM connection.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

So quick question, is there a way to just upload ride data directly to the computer via USB?


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes indeed, see here
DESIGN YOUR DESTINATION WITH LEZYNE NAVIGATION - LEZYNE Blog


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

mevnet said:


> Yes indeed, see here
> DESIGN YOUR DESTINATION WITH LEZYNE NAVIGATION - LEZYNE Blog


thank you!


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Lezyne Super GPS Drift*

I think I'm done with the Lezyne and will start shopping for a Garmin. The continuing elevation bug, sensors and phone un-pairing, GPS drift, and other bugs are just too much annoyance.

I do not hear of Garmin users having so many issues.

How's this for GPS drift on my ride yesterday? I guess I was going so fast I was able to just skim across the top of the lakes. I don't really care about getting credit on the Strava leaderboards, but I do like to track my progress via Segment times. When you're drifting hundreds of feet off course, you don't trigger the segment.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

smitty39 said:


> View attachment 1143090


:eekster:

Wow, thats way worse than anything Ive ever experienced. Maybe you got a dud? How many bars "dots" of signal do you have? Looking at that track, I cant say I blame you. I take it you've already shared this will lezyne's support? What was their response?


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

GuitsBoy said:


> :eekster:
> 
> Wow, thats way worse than anything Ive ever experienced. Maybe you got a dud? How many bars "dots" of signal do you have? Looking at that track, I cant say I blame you. I take it you've already shared this will lezyne's support? What was their response?


If that is a dud, so is mine. I get BS like that all the time. It does seem to be worse in dense trees, which I think is a problem with all GPS units, but I'm not sure. Would a garmin be better?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

asollie said:


> If that is a dud, so is mine. I get BS like that all the time. It does seem to be worse in dense trees, which I think is a problem with all GPS units, but I'm not sure. Would a garmin be better?


Literally the next thread down the list is complaining about the same behavior from Garmin 520's


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

asollie said:


> If that is a dud, so is mine. I get BS like that all the time. It does seem to be worse in dense trees, which I think is a problem with all GPS units, but I'm not sure. Would a garmin be better?


I get drift as well, but unless those are puddles and not lakes in the photo above, I get nowhere near that severe a discrepancy. I routinely see 10 to 20 feet of drift, occasionally more, but I see that with other GPS units as well. I very, very rarely miss a segment due to GPS drift, and I have some of the most challenging segments to match (ie. 7+ miles on a 40 acre parcel of land).


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Well the saga with the Lezyne continues, as the device will not turn on. The manual describes a reset, but that's designed to turn the device off when it will not respond to button input. The hard reset does not seem to work when the device is stuck off.

Only once in my lifetime have I ever gotten on the internet and bashed a product, and this will be #2. I'm really disappointed.


----------



## BadfishNZ (Aug 7, 2016)

Im on the same boat with you guys... I have a enhanced micro gps and my elevation is way off from my mates phone.. Also the temps is too far off to. I thought I invested on a good cycling gps computer but it's been a let down so far.. 

I'll be buying a garmin speed sensor soon and see if it can make a difference on my ride results..

what's the circumference of a 650B + tires and a 29er 2.4? thanks!


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

BadfishNZ said:


> what's the circumference of a 650B + tires and a 29er 2.4? thanks!


 Wheel sensor is always a good idea. Dont go by charts or quoted wheel diameters or circumference. Do a weighted rollout. Mark your garage floor or a driveway or sidewalk directly under your valve stem. Weight the bike, and roll one tire revolution, and mark the ground where the valve stem is again. Now measure between the two points, and you have your exact circumference.


----------



## ZombieWV (Jul 21, 2007)

FYI... I have found that after the latest firmware update and enabling the 1-second recording, I have had way fewer problems with gps drift on my rides.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

ZombieWV said:


> FYI... I have found that after the latest firmware update and enabling the 1-second recording, I have had way fewer problems with gps drift on my rides.


Is that an option that is disabled by default? If so, where do I find it to change it?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

smitty39 said:


> Well the saga with the Lezyne continues, as the device will not turn on. The manual describes a reset, but that's designed to turn the device off when it will not respond to button input. The hard reset does not seem to work when the device is stuck off.
> 
> Only once in my lifetime have I ever gotten on the internet and bashed a product, and this will be #2. I'm really disappointed.


Did you get any resolution from Lezyne? Are they sending you a new one? Did you just return it from where you purchased it originally? I dont know how your issues could possibly be all related to each other, but you certainly got a turd.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes, when I called Support they walked me through a procedure to reset the device (back to factory defaults) and I've been using it in the meantime, until I can get a Garmin. I have not tried to claim a warranty or refund yet.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

smitty39 said:


> Yes, when I called Support they walked me through a procedure to reset the device (back to factory defaults) and I've been using it in the meantime, until I can get a Garmin. I have not tried to claim a warranty or refund yet.


What about the GPS drift being so far off? They just dismissed it without any attempt to resolve it? I would be surprised if a replacement didn't reduce the drift to acceptable levels. Ive never had anything nearly that bad.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a micro C with the latest firmware and experienced drift for the first time. I've been using this GPS since December without any issues. I'm guessing the adaptive feature may be to blame. I'll switch to 1 sec and see if it happens again. The shot below is the ride in question. It is under dence tree cover. 
As you can see by the start and finish there are in reality in the same spot. The entire ride should be in the park boundary so I estimate the drift to e over half mile. The elevation was also a few thousand feet off!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

i noticed same thing ! it properly read the track but it was shifted on the map, therefore not counting some segments!


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

BadfishNZ said:


> Im on the same boat with you guys... I have a enhanced micro gps and my elevation is way off from my mates phone.. Also the temps is too far off to. I thought I invested on a good cycling gps computer but it's been a let down so far..
> 
> I'll be buying a garmin speed sensor soon and see if it can make a difference on my ride results..
> 
> what's the circumference of a 650B + tires and a 29er 2.4? thanks!


i have same experience, if you can return it ASAP, i did the mistake and kept it over a year in hope they would fix the bugs! well they havent and im stuck with a scam


----------



## BadfishNZ (Aug 7, 2016)

look at that drift..its so bad.. im way off the track..:madman:

https://video.relive.cc/strava_1074426858_1499580985845.mp4?x-ref=og


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

BadfishNZ said:


> look at that drift..its so bad.. im way off the track..:madman:
> 
> https://video.relive.cc/strava_1074426858_1499580985845.mp4?x-ref=og


wow does strava make that video automaticly with premium ? 
and yes i have very same experience, thought i have faulty unit, but it doesnt seem like it  
also i can not even download latest firmware their link is not working ... wtf


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

I've got bad drift on around half my rides. I don't think it is a faulty unit issue... I think they have some hardware or software issues that are affecting everything. I'm using the Micro GPS year 10.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BadfishNZ said:


> look at that drift..its so bad.. im way off the track..:madman:
> 
> https://video.relive.cc/strava_1074426858_1499580985845.mp4?x-ref=og


That's not drift. You did the same loop 3 times, and each lap was practically dead on with the previous one. It just not lining up with the basemap (there's a horizontal shift going on). The precision (repeatability) of the device is very good, but there are some problems with accuracy. This points to something going on with the device itself.

Hudnut's screen shot is an example of drift, where part of the track was accurate and that accuracy drifted off to end inaccurate. This problem suggests a cause that's external to the device like environmental conditions (not necessarily tree cover, but potentially solar weather or other atmospheric problems), but might not necessarily be.

My question to all you folks with problems - are you in active conversations with Lezyne about these problems? If you're not and you're only whining about them here, then shame on you. How do you expect companies to do better if you're not telling them about the limitations of their product?


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

you are wrong. its not lining up with map, thats what i thought at first too!
but then i noticed, some of segments didnt count in, as if i didnt ride through.
so i did experiment, and recreated the segment, and it was apparent that i was simply shifted as on the vide here, and guess what, it found nobody else on my new segment.
so yes its a drift and lezyne has it through all its units i use older version, power year9 or how they call it


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Harold said:


> That's not drift.





Xegiie said:


> you are wrong.


Wrong move, Xegiie.


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

GuitsBoy said:


> Wrong move, Xegiie.


care to explain? i explained why its not lining up, but it actually is a drift.
i have very same issue


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Xegiie said:


> you are wrong.


I get that there's a language barrier here, but you don't know wtf you're talking about. you really have no basis for making that claim. did you not read the rest of my post explaining what drift actually is (loss of accuracy over time)? The track in the video did NOT lose accuracy over time. The loss of accuracy was the SAME. The horizontal shift in accuracy is NOT changing. It's consistent.

I have no way of knowing if the problem shown in the Relive video is the same kind of problem that you're having, or if your problem is more like Hudnut's. You didn't post any links or screen shots of your problematic rides.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Xegiie said:


> care to explain? i explained why its not lining up, but it actually is a drift.
> i have very same issue


I know my $hit, that's why.


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

Harold said:


> I get that there's a language barrier here, but you don't know wtf you're talking about. you really have no basis for making that claim. did you not read the rest of my post explaining what drift actually is (loss of accuracy over time)? The track in the video did NOT lose accuracy over time. The loss of accuracy was the SAME. The horizontal shift in accuracy is NOT changing. It's consistent.
> 
> I have no way of knowing if the problem shown in the Relive video is the same kind of problem that you're having, or if your problem is more like Hudnut's. You didn't post any links or screen shots of your problematic rides.


yes english is not my first language, and as a drift, i understand its correct data, but shifted. if it doesnt then its not a drift , but some else word, why does it matter? lezyne doesnt track properly for strava segments and thats the actual point


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

Harold said:


> I know my $hit, that's why.


you know ****? that seems about right, you apparently dont own a lezyne device


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Xegiie said:


> care to explain? i explained why its not lining up, but it actually is a drift.
> i have very same issue


The man is the resident GPS expert here, and is more knowledgeable on the subject than anyone you'll likely ever meet. Telling him that he's flat out wrong is not a great move.

But in short, I believe he was trying to explain that drift is when the GPS lock goes from accurate to inaccurate within the same ride. Where as in this case there's an offset that likely requires some tweaks to the GPS filtering to get the track to line up with the base map, but the track is otherwise quite accurate relative to itself (repeatable). Not saying a problem doesn't exist, but the differences hint at where the problem lies.


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

so you are bashing me here, because guy is apparently an expert, and its not called drift, but something else, ok shame on me, guess ill go cry into a corner now


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Xegiie said:


> but some else word, why does it matter?


Correct language matters, especially in technical and scientific applications.

Which makes your whining about it especially confusing. since English is not your first language, you SHOULD be more open to learning the best language to describe your problem. Being an a$$hole about it doesn't make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

found this after 5 seconds of looking thro my ride
guess they have all maps shifted all around the world then
or im riding thro trees


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Xegiie said:


> so you are bashing me here, because guy is apparently an expert, and its not called drift, but something else, ok shame on me, guess ill go cry into a corner now


No, you're being called out for your bad attitude. Language barrier or not, its apparent from your string of red chicklets that "bad attitude" transcends language differences.

Keep it up and one day you can probably make a good future as the CEO of a much maligned pharmaceuticals company. You seem to fit the mold.


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

Harold said:


> Correct language matters, especially in technical and scientific applications.
> 
> Which makes your whining about it especially confusing. since English is not your first language, you SHOULD be more open to learning the best language to describe your problem. Being an a$$hole about it doesn't make any sense whatsoever.


i was polity, till you showed up with how can i even think about telling you about being wrong.. how many languages you know ?


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

why did i even think i can talk to americans  just forget it


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Xegiie said:


> View attachment 1145718
> 
> found this after 5 seconds of looking thro my ride
> guess they have all maps shifted all around the world then
> or im riding thro trees


I never said the basemap was shifted. The whole discussion is about the GPS data from the Lezyne devices, and that's what I was talking about. I was drawing a distinction between the problems shown by Hudnut and by BadfishNZ. THEY ARE DIFFERENT and the obviousness of that should transcend language barriers.


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

k i thought we are both talking about same thing, my bad there.
i was talking about smitty39 screenshot and about the video, which are very same things to me and and very same problem i experience. Also i wanted contact lezyne but on their website they claim if im outside US i need to contact my suplier instead, which put me off.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Xegiie said:


> k i thought we are both talking about same thing, my bad there.
> i was talking about smitty39 screenshot and about the video, which are very same things to me and and very same problem i experience. Also i wanted contact lezyne but on their website they claim if im outside US i need to contact my suplier instead, which put me off.


Yeah, I never referenced smitty's screenshot. It's hard to say since only 1 lap occurred there, but it does look the same as the vid. But drift occurs over time whereas a shift does not. So Hudnut's is drift since accuracy changes over time, and you and smitty and BadfishNZ have a shift in your data since it appears to be consistent over time.

The way Lezyne told you to handle this tells me that the solution to the problem is replacement of your GPS, rather than something you can fix at home. I don't really see any problems with how they handled it. Pretty common if the company doesn't have a direct presence in your country. There are even a lot of companies based here in the US that don't work with customers directly, and send them to the place they bought their product. This is obviously more of a pain if you bought the product online than if you bought it in a retail store. Probably the biggest disadvantage to buying online. And especially to buying something from places like ebay.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Ok, here is an example of a GPS track going from accurate to inaccurate to accurate on the same ride:









The was my Lezyne Year 10 Micro GPS with the latest FW.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1052359062


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

In case folks weren't aware, a little GPS drift can actually be expected for most GPSes in certain locations at certain times.

Especially heavy tree cover can be one factor, but IME, the biggest factors are terrain and skyscrapers within big cities. I see it from time to time with the Garmin Edge 520 I use now. It's most likely to happen, IME, on north-facing hillsides, especially where the slope is steep and much higher than the trail, which blocks my position from direct line-of-sight to satellites in the southern sky (for northern hemisphere). This would be opposite for southern hemisphere.

So what will happen is that my track starts out accurate, drifts off as I approach the difficult area, and then drifts back to accurate when I get to a spot with a better reception. The loss in accuracy is compounded by high speed downhills. GLONASS on my Edge 520 does help the problem. It was much worse on previous devices without it.


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

yp Harold something like this could be it, then it would seem lezyne has actually problem with using Glonass satelites or something along those lines. it actually takes a quite a while ( from 3 minutes to 10 minutes sometimes) to fix my location when i start the unit ( to get all 4 dots indicating full lock ), even tho when i use my mobile with glonass its pretty much an instant lock.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Xegiie said:


> yp Harold something like this could be it, then it would seem lezyne has actually problem with using Glonass satelites or something along those lines. it actually takes a quite a while ( from 3 minutes to 10 minutes sometimes) to fix my location when i start the unit ( to get all 4 dots indicating full lock ), even tho when i use my mobile with glonass its pretty much an instant lock.


Mobile phones use cell tower triangulation to speed location determination, so that's not a fair comparison.

I doubt there's a problem with GLONASS satellites specifically. I would only suspect such a thing if the problem got WORSE when GLONASS was enabled, and improved when it was disabled (using GPS-only location).

When it takes a long time, has it been awhile since the GPS last was used, or have you traveled far? That's pretty standard, as you have to wait for the GPS to download new ephemeris (satellite locations) from one of the few birds that transmits the information. Cell phones are also able to download ephemeris over cell networks, which also helps. Some GPSes can pre-load this information before traveling, but that's uncommon and is actually considered more basic functionality than being able to download it directly from the satellites.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Here is another example of my Micro GPS struggling to do much of anything. I traced over the route I actually rode in blue. I know those trail locations are accurate... I've recorded rides on them using my phone and they're actually super accurate. The Lezyne is struggling massively though. Most of the trail is under dense tree cover. No GLONASS since I'm using the Micro.

Just did this ride half an hour ago:









The elevation also bounced around, at some points it was over 1000 feet off.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1076106948

At this point it seems like new FW might not save the device? Starting to think about getting a Garmin 520.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

asollie said:


> Here is another example of my Micro GPS struggling to do much of anything. I traced over the route I actually rode in blue. I know those trail locations are accurate... I've recorded rides on them using my phone and they're actually super accurate. The Lezyne is struggling massively though. Most of the trail is under dense tree cover. No GLONASS since I'm using the Micro.
> 
> Just did this ride half an hour ago:
> 
> ...


Fwiw I have the micro C with glonas and have a similar issue. I only noticed an issue since the last FW update. I had a good recording yesterday after switching to 1 second recording. The elevation was off a bit though for a loop

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hudnut said:


> Fwiw I have the micro C with glonas and have a similar issue. I only noticed an issue since the last FW update. I had a good recording yesterday after switching to 1 second recording. The elevation was off a bit though for a loop
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


If that's the case, I suspect there was some change in the way the GPS processes raw data buried in that firmware update.

asollie's data looks okay out on the roads, which is interesting. I do think asollie needs to set up some privacy fences on Strava, though. Makes me think that the issue is how the GPS might be handling multipath (reflected GPS signals that the receiver picks up after they've bounced around, increasing error).

I remember early Garmins that didn't really do much for multipath and you'd get all kinds of wild erroneous points you'd have to go and delete manually before you could make any sense of your track. Then as Garmin started introducing on-device processing of the raw data with the introduction of higher-performance chips, they had speedbumps that would reduce accuracy.

Same thing with early phone gps apps. Early iterations relied on raw data from phones' gps chips and they were horrendous. Look at well-developed ones like Strava nowadays. Strava does TONS of signal processing to tease out some decent data from erratic phone hardware. But they didn't always.

Lezyne is going through similar growing pains. The real question is what they do about it going forward.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

FYI if you are tempted to upgrade the firmware to the latest (4.117, Release date 7-July-17) don't...my MicroC does not record sensor data correctly anymore, as in HR=0, Cadence average=0 Max=1 and Speed of 248.7km/h.
Correct data seems to be showing on the screen but does not get recorded. Previous FW 4.114 worked fine with the same Garmin and Scosche sensors (all connected ANT+). Unfortunately I don't have the old installer anymore. Is there a way to force an older FW on the unit? Does anyone still have the Y10 4.114 for Windows saved? Thx


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I haven't tried the new one yet, so I cant comment. But maybe try rolling back, then rolling forward again just in case the upgrade got fubared somehow...

I think this is the old installer: 
https://www.lezyne.com/gpsroot/updates/GpsFirmwareProgrammer-s5910-v4-114A.exe


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I had a ride where the GPS became inaccurate over the course of a ride. This was 2 laps of the trail that should overlay each other. You can also see the east west path I took should be on the straight road. I switched to 1 sec recording since the last bad tracking incident but obviously it didn't resolve the issue. I emailed lezyne 3 days ago but have yet to hear back from them









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Yep, the "1 Second Recording" mode doesn't seem to improve the accuracy for me. Still having maybe 2/3rds of my strava segments dropped on average because of it. I'm kind of bummed that Lezyne hasn't shown up in this thread. I'd wish they'd communicate better.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I've been working with Lezyne support over the past few weeks to look into this issue. They recently released a new firmware v4.123 that they believe should improve GPS performance.


----------



## Xegiie (Sep 22, 2014)

cool, thats for year10 devices, last update for year 9 was in 2016. guess i can throw it under the bus


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

just rode. same thing. they're replacing it.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Hudnut said:


> just rode. same thing. they're replacing it.


Seems like I'm having the exact same problem you are. Let us know if the replacement is any better. Do you have a lot of trees where you ride? I am wondering if it would work better in less forested areas.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

asollie said:


> Seems like I'm having the exact same problem you are. Let us know if the replacement is any better. Do you have a lot of trees where you ride? I am wondering if it would work better in less forested areas.


Ya but I've been riding the same trails with the same tree cover all year. No issues until recently

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Very tentatively, it seems like "Updater Version: 4.123, Release date 21-July-17" may have helped my drifting issues. I've done two rides on it that both remained accurate for the duration. I'll need to do more rides with it before I declare my problem solved, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

Lezyne finished looking at my defective unit and concluded that a faulty barometer was the culprit of the wacky recordings. They sent a replacement unit. turnaround was very fast.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hudnut said:


> Lezyne finished looking at my defective unit and concluded that a faulty barometer was the culprit of the wacky recordings. They sent a replacement unit. turnaround was very fast.


Good to hear that you have a resolution.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Geraldaut (Mar 23, 2016)

I have one of the first units, a Super GPS, from Nov 2016. Never had any of the problems you describe here. Did all the updates. I can only compare with the IPhone 5S, accuracy etc. is always fine. Hundreds of rides (4000 km) since the purchase and the unit NEVER let me down. Chinese heart rate belt and works always great. 
I am in Europe, maybe the GPS is better here? No seriously, I think it's a great GPS, very reliable and incredible battery life.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

my replacement has worked flawless so far as well.


----------



## kxracer823 (Aug 11, 2017)

There's some trails I ride that do not crisscross over each other but some how the GPS shows I have a few times. Other than GPS drift I also have shorted distance, sometimes over a mile compared to my phone, my dad's phone, and our fitbits.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

I've had fewer issues after the most recent firmware release (4.123). Only the elevation bug still exists, and maybe I'll take the time to simply request an exchange instead of being run in circles by a support tech. The drifting/missed segments and un-pairing of phone and sensors issues have not happened since the update.

One other GOOD thing I found is that the Garmin magnetless wheel sensor works perfectly with the Lezyne, and Strava honors the distance recorded. 

No, I have not made good on my threat to buy a Garmin yet, as I'm saving pennies for some other bike stuff.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Lezyne Year 10 users, make sure to get the latest firmware that was just released. This is the biggest release to-date. Lots more options for data fields, with up to 8 fields per screen and a new font. Auto-sync with Training Peaks, and lots more little goodies that you'll see.

I'm still waiting on a warranty claim to see if a new unit fixes the elevation bug, but otherwise they've addressed most of my biggest gripes via firmware releases.


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi,
Has anyone gotten the sync to trainingpeaks feature to work? I have an account on tp, synced it via the lezyne website, but the sync to tp toggle will not stay toggled on my phone and rides to not upload. There is no mention of lezyne being comptatible with tp on the training peaks website.
Thanks,
Derek


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

DerekO said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone gotten the sync to trainingpeaks feature to work? I have an account on tp, synced it via the lezyne website, but the sync to tp toggle will not stay toggled on my phone and rides to not upload. There is no mention of lezyne being comptatible with tp on the training peaks website.
> Thanks,
> Derek


Yes, it worked for me right away. 2 days' rides now have auto-synced with TP just fine.

I can't offer any advise other than to maybe uninstall and re-install the app on your phone. I noticed there was a second recent update to the phone app, and it mentioned something about syncing. Maybe double check that your phone app is completely updated.


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks, I uninstalled and reinstalled and even deleted the cache and app data. The "trainingpeaks sync" tab still won't stay on. I will have to see how things go after today's ride.


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

Hmm...my super GPS synced to TP yesterday as soon as my ride ended. Today it only synced to Strava. I am having to use Tapiriik to get the ride onto TP. I did not make any changes to the app. It looks like TP only sync's every other day for me. Its very weird.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

DerekO said:


> Hmm...my super GPS synced to TP yesterday as soon as my ride ended. Today it only synced to Strava. I am having to use Tapiriik to get the ride onto TP. I did not make any changes to the app. It looks like TP only sync's every other day for me. Its very weird.


I noticed another app update yesterday (for iPhone at least) for "Route creation and auto sync support". Maybe this will help you.


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks, lezyne tech support said that some updates were coming out. The customer service rep I contacted was honest enough to say that he was having the same problem. I installed the root app onto my ipad and the I-version works without a hitch.


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

I just got this from Lezyne,



> I went to the app engineer and told him about it. He took out an Android, and it did it right in front of us!
> I expect a fix will be coming very shortly.


Their customer service reps and engineers not only talk to each other, but also trouble shoot together! This is extremely refreshing these days!


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

DerekO said:


> I just got this from Lezyne,
> 
> Their customer service reps and engineers not only talk to each other, but also trouble shoot together! This is extremely refreshing these days!


I had a similar experience. Very good customer service

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

Lezyne released a patch on Friday that fixed my training peaks issue. My weekend rides uploaded quickly and easily. I have never heard of a tech company responding to a customer service issue by updating their software within a few days to fix an issue for one person. Don't try this with any of the big computer companies, that's for sure!


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

I haven't been able to auto sync rides from the Gps to the phone after saving the ride. I'm using android. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

Make sure the phone app is updated to version 2.1.48.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the latest one. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Lezyne Support will be available in a couple hours: "For USA customer service calls, please dial 805.548.8780, option 1"

They are not very good about email responses, but they've always helped immediately when I've called.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you. I talked to them. Super helpful customer service. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Can somebody with a 2017 Super GPS do this test and report back results, please?

1. Turn ON the unit. It should have been sitting for 4+ hours and NOT charging. Take note of the altitude that the device displays.

2. Turn OFF the unit and immediately turn it back ON again. Take note of the altitude, especially in the first seconds right after turning it back on.

Are you seeing something like this? (link is safe)


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes. It's random on mine. Some days the Elevation works great; some other days, it is just like the video. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you. Based on my dealings with the Warranty group, it seems to be a known bug as they have not suggested a replacement.

I believe the cause is when there is a GPS signal upon initial startup ("warm" start). This would be when the unit is charging, or it was recently turned on. If it's been sitting off a few hours, the bug does not seem to happen (that would be a "cold" start).

Luckily Training Peaks and Strava both have an Elevation Correction function, but seeing any meaningful Ascent data while riding is not possible.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

I contacted the warranty group about it as well. Mine it's random.

I am having bigger issues with the android app. no notifications or auto sync. Crashing, etc.



smitty39 said:


> Thank you. Based on my dealings with the Warranty group, it seems to be a known bug as they have not suggested a replacement.
> 
> I believe the cause is when there is a GPS signal upon initial startup ("warm" start). This would be when the unit is charging, or it was recently turned on. If it's been sitting off a few hours, the bug does not seem to happen (that would be a "cold" start).
> 
> Luckily Training Peaks and Strava both have an Elevation Correction function, but seeing any meaningful Ascent data while riding is not possible.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I've had a super GPS for over a year now. 

I've not noticed any "drift" or elevation issues, but I dont pay that much attention to the data. 

I had the problem with the snap buttons pulling off the HR sensor. The replacement worked fine for a couple months, then just up and died. I've since replaced it with a wahoo unit. 

As far as the unit goes, I can't take the ergonomics. The buttons are too stiff. Stiff enough that you need to pinch by putting your thumb on the other side of the unit from the button you're trying to press. Seems unnecessarily awkward. The charging port on the circuit board does not line up nicely with the hole in the case. Makes it difficult to put on the charger. 

Also, the screen is much smaller than it looks on the advertising brochures. Anything more than 2 data fields on the screen and I cant really read them as the text gets too small. I may go with the Wahoo next time as it looks like it has a larger display. 

I do like the live tracking....or I should say my wife likes it, since I ride solo a lot.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

mgfjd12 said:


> I contacted the warranty group about it as well. Mine it's random.
> 
> I am having bigger issues with the android app. no notifications or auto sync. Crashing, etc.


The android app issues are fixed with the beta android app. The elevation bug re starting the unit is still there.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

Considering either the Lezyne Super or Macro GPS and I had two questions. Does anyone know if the auto pause feature can be tied to a speed sensor (assuming one is present)? I understand that auto pause can cause the GPS to stop recording under heavy tree cover, however, if the auto stop can be linked to a sensor, then this wouldn't be a problem.

Does the unit keep track of total ride time (accumulation of all rides)? I find this information useful for maintenance intervals. I've read through the manual but didn't find any details regarding these topics.


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

The auto pause works by stopping the GPS tracking and recording of data points when you are not moving. That way you don't use up memory and battery life recording the same location over and over again. 

The speed sensor works regardless of the GPS. It works if you are inside on rollers. Using a speed sensor the unit shows speed and distance while the GPS doesn't register any motion. If you have a cadence sensor you can see how your speed tracks with your cadence on rollers on the graphs.

The unit keeps track of total time, distance, calories and elevation (for what its worth) by lifetime, year, month and week. You can also export the data to training peaks and strava and use their logging functions.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

DerekO said:


> The auto pause works by stopping the GPS tracking and recording of data points when you are not moving. That way you don't use up memory and battery life recording the same location over and over again.
> 
> The speed sensor works regardless of the GPS. It works if you are inside on rollers. Using a speed sensor the unit shows speed and distance while the GPS doesn't register any motion. If you have a cadence sensor you can see how your speed tracks with your cadence on rollers on the graphs.
> 
> The unit keeps track of total time, distance, calories and elevation (for what its worth) by lifetime, year, month and week. You can also export the data to training peaks and strava and use their logging functions.


Thanks for that info. Can you elaborate on the auto pause though? I've read reviews on many of the various devices/manufacturers and most people say they turn off the auto pause feature because it doesn't work well....that the units go to sleep under dense coverage or they don't wake up out of sleep reliably. I'm not terribly concerned with this from a GPS standpoint (as I believe I could go back and fill in any gaps with software later), but am hoping a speed sensor would at least wake up the unit enough to start up any distance/ride time data collection (even if the GPS was "asleep").

My cheapo Sigma bike computer with wheel magnet keeps distance/ride time/speed data no problem with start/stops. Just want to make sure these GPS units can at least do that just as well (with a speed sensor).


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

I have been using Garmin speed sensor with my Enhanced Super GPS since I bought it and have never had an issue with the unit going to sleep during a ride. I have Garmin speed, cadence and heart rate sensors. They synced when I first set up my unit have remained synced for over 1000 miles at this point. 

The unit displays that it is recording speed from the speed sensor, not the GPS. There is an icon for each sensor that it is synced to displayed.

I did turn off the adaptive GPS sensing. Using the one second recording gives you a more accurate trace of your route when you go around curves.

I have not had the issue that you are describing. My unit has always recorded rides from the point I started recording to the point I pressed stop.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

I haven't had any issues with my unit recording rides either.
I was having issues with the android app but lezyne through the beta versions has addressed the problems.

Happy with my super enhanced gps unit. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

Just come across this thread after searching google for Lezyne Super GPS and bad elevation data.

By and large, for ~£100, I've been pretty happy with my Super GPS bought mid summer this year. Firmware and Ally v2 updates have improved the functionality of the device and the app.

However, my biggest gripes are...
Learning very early on that I need to ask Strava to correct elevation data every ride. The correction has varied from being very small (eg. ~25 feet over a ~1500 feet ride) to quite large (eg. ~1000 feet over a ~6000 feet ride), plus the correction varies whether it increases or decreases the elevation recorded on the device.
"Live segment" times are to be taken with a heavy pinch of salt while on the ride.*
The turn-by-turn directions are not good at giving clear instructions when there are a series of quick junction changes, such as at a staggered crossroads.

* I used the Lezyne free trial of Strava Premium, which then synced my favourite "live segments" at the time and these still work having reverted to Strava free.

Great tips to try regarding turning on device ahead of ride and using wheel sensor with accurate tyre circumference to improve accuracy, will try both. 

Just seen there was supposed to have been a firmware update on 15th December, but it got postponed, so October 19th firmware 5.40 is still the current one.
Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - GPS


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Trying to sum this up. seems like maybe general GPS issues are not too bad? Or is the somewhat questionable GPS accuracy indicated by the generally low price of this unit?

Also, is the profile/sensor setup still the same? If you have 2 bikes with 2 wheel sizes, the device can't tell which is which and you have to manually do something before each ride to use the correct speed sensor with the right wheel size?

Having 2 bikes, that point is a bummer if true. Otherwise good price for good features. ( again, assuming GPS issues are mostly resolved with maybe strange elevation bug only - which isn't that uncommon, elevation being the least accurate measurement )


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

slcpunk said:


> Trying to sum this up. seems like maybe general GPS issues are not too bad? Or is the somewhat questionable GPS accuracy indicated by the generally low price of this unit?


In general, be wary of any info you read about the Lezyne GPS units from more than a few months ago. Speaking at least for myself, the latest FW updates have made incredible progress. All of my location and elevation issues are gone now, at least if I leave the unit running for about a minute before I start recording. I think many others have found the same thing... this thread is quiet now because there aren't as many people complaining. Before October I was thinking about switching to a Garmin. Now I'm very happy with mine. There is supposed to be another big FW update soon, we'll see if that makes it even better.



slcpunk said:


> Also, is the profile/sensor setup still the same? If you have 2 bikes with 2 wheel sizes, the device can't tell which is which and you have to manually do something before each ride to use the correct speed sensor with the right wheel size?


A recent FW update (maybe October?) added the ability to have multiple bike profiles. You can set it all up with the smartphone app which makes it easy to set up unique data screens, wheel circumference, sensors, etc for each bike. Then, each time you power on the unit, you pick which bike you're using. It is actually really well implemented. So all those complaints are out of date too.

I feel like Lezyne needs to do a PR push to get all the reviewers from the early days to update things, since it is a much more mature product now.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

asollie said:


> In general, be wary of any info you read about the Lezyne GPS units from more than a few months ago. Speaking at least for myself, the latest FW updates have made incredible progress.
> 
> Then, each time you power on the unit, you pick which bike you're using. It is actually really well implemented. So all those complaints are out of date too.
> 
> I feel like Lezyne needs to do a PR push to get all the reviewers from the early days to update things, since it is a much more mature product now.


Hey thanks - I was sort of wondering if that was the case.

When you power on, are you presented with a choice - like a one or two button press to choose a profile? ( Vs. having to scroll into some buried menu option to change it )

Lezyne definitely needs to do something -their manual is out of date ( doesn't mention profiles ) and none of the product info is correct so they could be losing potential sales. Just dumb.

Really, makes this unit a steal compared to Garmin 520. I think only other complain is small font/screen. I can live with that I think.

OH. One more question: how can you be sure to get the v10 of this device? For example is this the latest one?

https://www.probikekit.com/bicycle-computers-gps-hrm/lezyne-super-gps-cycle-computer/11346427.html


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

slcpunk said:


> When you power on, are you presented with a choice - like a one or two button press to choose a profile? ( Vs. having to scroll into some buried menu option to change it )


Yep! One button press to power it on, then you're immediately asked to pick which bike you want. So maybe three button presses max. It is easy to switch if you pick the wrong bike too.

Lezyne definitely needs to do some updates to their product features, manual, and marketing.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

You have to leave consumers with something to complain about.


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

Quick heads up, just had a new version of Lezyne Ally V2 download from the app store and there is new firmware for the Super GPS at Lezyne.

Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - GPS


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Hmm, looks like the updater doesn't want to recognize my Enhanced Micro GPS now. I tried with 3 different USB cables and rebooted everything a few times, no luck. I think it is a problem with the new updater, but who knows. I'm not in a hurry since I don't need any of the new training features.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

asollie said:


> Hmm, looks like the updater doesn't want to recognize my Enhanced Micro GPS now. I tried with 3 different USB cables and rebooted everything a few times, no luck. I think it is a problem with the new updater, but who knows. I'm not in a hurry since I don't need any of the new training features.


I had to use the USB cable that came with the unit.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Breakthrough Firmware Release*

Breakthrough firmware release for Lezyne! All comments below are for a Y10 (2017) Super GPS with the Jan 12, 2018 firmware release:

The new firmware is a definite big step forward for structured training and intervals. You can load a workout from Training Peaks and get on-screen cues and status. Maybe even better than that is something I've been wanting a long time - new Data Fields for things like Normalized Power and TSS. These are things that are nice to see real-time while you're on a ride, as maybe your whole goal for a ride is TSS-based. In order to mobilize all of this, you set up your Power and HR zones within the GPS Ally app.

Perhaps (perhaps...we shall see...) BIGGEST of all is the elevation bug seems to be fixed! This would occur on a GPS "warm start" where the Elevation raced upwards rapidly, then be very slow to settle back down to the correct value. This would render your Elevation and Ascent data useless for the first ~30 minutes of a ride (and therefore also the totals for an entire ride until you manually corrected within Strava or TP). Fingers crossed that this is really fixed.

If the Elevation bug is fixed, Lezyne's got a super nice product now (with the Super GPS). It's more utilitarian than what you'll get with say a Wahoo Elemnt, but it's a darn good value.


----------



## Oxidizer (Oct 27, 2015)

I really like the new update. The screen text is more clear. There are new icons as well. My favorites are the heart rate zones data fields. That is really useful for monitoring training efforts. 

So far the barometer data is looking stable too. Maybe it’s fixed. We’ll see. 

Overall this update is a big win in my book. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

Oxidizer said:


> I really like the new update. The screen text is more clear. There are new icons as well. My favorites are the heart rate zones data fields. That is really useful for monitoring training efforts.
> 
> So far the barometer data is looking stable too. Maybe it's fixed. We'll see.
> 
> ...


Anybody knows how to activate indoor mode?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

mgfjd12 said:


> Anybody knows how to activate indoor mode?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


I was curious about the new "indoor mode" but like you, i could not see how to activate it, was thinking of trying it while using turbo trainer.

This new firmware has not solved the elevation bug completely for me, while simply turning on the device indoors. Altitude often shoots up to ~400 feet on the few times I've tried, but a test while typing this reply only went to ~250 feet before dropping back to 219, which is probably about right as I believe we are at 206 at ground level and we are in first floor flat.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

To the two posts above:

Indoor Mode: 
In the Bike Setup screen (where you set the wheel circum, weight, etc), there is an option at the bottom called "Stationary mode". When you select that Bike upon turning on the GPS, it will ask if you want Indoor or Outdoor mode. All Indoor mode appears to do is turn off GPS tracking. Everything else works the same.

Elevation Bug: 
It's definitely NOT FIXED. Very disappointing. 

Additionally, I tested the new training fields last night and the TSS calculation is wrong. Another thing to chase Support about now.

Anybody want to buy a lightly used Super GPS with 2 out-front mounts and 2 stem mounts? I'll make you a great deal.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

smitty39 said:


> To the two posts above:
> 
> Indoor Mode:
> In the Bike Setup screen (where you set the wheel circum, weight, etc), there is an option at the bottom called "Stationary mode". When you select that Bike upon turning on the GPS, it will ask if you want Indoor or Outdoor mode. All Indoor mode appears to do is turn off GPS tracking. Everything else works the same.
> ...


Thanks for the indoor mode.

As far as the elevation bug, I usually turn my Gps on before the ride. I don't usually ride more than once per day.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks to a friendly MTBR'r, I've sold the Lezyne and will be getting an Elemnt Bolt.

I realize all of these units have their little quirks, but I just could not accept the elevation bug with the Lezyne and it's time to try something else.


----------



## daviddj (Sep 20, 2014)

Gave up on my Super Enhanced Y10 and bought a Bolt. Functionally the GPS and App are very similar but the connectivity is light years apart. I rarely had a ride where the unit connected, maintained the connection and uploaded without some sort of intervention. I had accepted this given the units price but the most recent app and firmware updates left the unit unable to upload files at all and with bluetooth connectivity worse than ever - and I am not alone. The Bolts use of bluetooth and wifi is incredible plus the screen is way clearer. Its a shame as the Lezyne would be absolutely incredible value if the phone connectivity worked aswell as it does with the Bolt.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Yep, I had my first ride with the Bolt yesterday and it far exceeded my expectations.

And the icing on the cake? I started and stopped my ride at the same spot, and the Elevation Gain and Elevation Loss were only 3 ft different! Now that's accuracy I can live with!


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Just did two rides today, separated by about two hours, no elevation problems.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

smitty39 said:


> Yep, I had my first ride with the Bolt yesterday and it far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> And the icing on the cake? I started and stopped my ride at the same spot, and the Elevation Gain and Elevation Loss were only 3 ft different! Now that's accuracy I can live with!


I am happy with my lezyne gps . It does the job well. Every time I ride with my friends 50-60 miles the elevation gain difference is about 200 feet compared to the garmin. The difference is within the margin of error.

So far I have zero problems with lezyne gps. I'm also a beta tester so my Android app version might be different than yours.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oxidizer (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello everyone. Here is what I've noticed so far with the new Lezyne update. From a cold startup (Enhanced Super, Y10) and when there is no GPS signal, my elevation is ~200 ft lower than when the GPS signal is acquired. After signal acquisition, the elevation jumps up ~200 ft and stabilizes within 30 seconds. Then I'm good to go for my ride. During a typical ride, I do not see my elevation jumping around. But weather might interfere with the barometer.

I also commute and use the GPS. Here is some data for my daily commute the past two weeks. (You can laugh at my short commute ). Hopefully this demonstrates a little bit the variation of the elevation gain (post your own data for comparison). On the commutes that exceeded 500 ft, this occurred when the weather was turing bad (raining), probably the barometer was being affected. The 1.74 mile commute was because I took a slight detour.

1.65 mile 525 ft*
1.62 mile 410 ft
1.61 mile 404 ft
1.74 mile 407 ft
1.64 mile 427 ft
1.60 mile 427 ft
1.66 mile 413 ft
1.69 mile 413 ft
1.69 mile 558 ft*

The average and standard deviation (excluding 525 ft and 558 ft rides):
414 ft +/- 9.2 ft

I need to analyze longer rides to see the variation. So far as a basic GPS, this is good enough for me and even better now that the software includes some training features like the heart rate zones. I use HRM's on my MTB rides and like the zone time feature.

I understand the criticisms of the Lezyne and I would expect the Bolt to be much better. And it should be for $250.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

Oxidizer said:


> Hello everyone. Here is what I've noticed so far with the new Lezyne update. From a cold startup (Enhanced Super, Y10) and when there is no GPS signal, my elevation is ~200 ft lower than when the GPS signal is acquired. After signal acquisition, the elevation jumps up ~200 ft and stabilizes within 30 seconds. Then I'm good to go for my ride. During a typical ride, I do not see my elevation jumping around. But weather might interfere with the barometer.
> 
> I also commute and use the GPS. Here is some data for my daily commute the past two weeks. (You can laugh at my short commute ). Hopefully this demonstrates a little bit the variation of the elevation gain (post your own data for comparison). On the commutes that exceeded 500 ft, this occurred when the weather was turing bad (raining), probably the barometer was being affected. The 1.74 mile commute was because I took a slight detour.
> 
> ...


I am racer. The Lezyne does what it is supposed to right. Sometimes has elevation issues but I have seen Garmin having exactly the same issues from time to time.

Garmin also has to wait for the elevation to settle. 
The connection at least on Android is great. I have owned Garmin GPS and the Lezyne is performing the same.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Glad you guys are having good luck. Below is an example of the kind of data I'd get once in about every 4-5 rides. I ran a special firmware for Lezyne Support that gathered all kinds of data for them. One Lezyne guy acknowledged his unit did the same thing as mine, and they would not take me up on my request for a replacement or refund. I took this as evidence there is a problem that they know about but cannot fix.

I'm not a racer, but I'd rather pay $250 for a product that works (with much more functionality) rather than $150 for one that does not.

Again, glad you guys are having such good luck. I think Lezyne will get everything figured out eventually. They're headed in the right direction.


----------



## Oxidizer (Oct 27, 2015)

smitty39 said:


> Glad you guys are having good luck. Below is an example of the kind of data I'd get once in about every 4-5 rides. I ran a special firmware for Lezyne Support that gathered all kinds of data for them. One Lezyne guy acknowledged his unit did the same thing as mine, and they would not take me up on my request for a replacement or refund. I took this as evidence there is a problem that they know about but cannot fix.
> 
> I'm not a racer, but I'd rather pay $250 for a product that works (with much more functionality) rather than $150 for one that does not.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Do you have a similar test plot of the same route where you didn't see that elevation issue? That would be good to see a side-by-side comparison.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Not the exact route because it was a random route on my local trails. But the suggested 'Corrected' values by Training Peaks are pretty darn close - close enough to show how wildly out of wack the Lezyne data is ('Original'/gray curve).


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

That is not proof of it not working.

The Lezyne is a great value, it's one of the main selling points. If I wanted to get crazy with additional sensors I wouldn't be looking for something at the $150 price point...and I wouldn't really care about elevation gain because it's a trivial data point compared to something like power.


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

New 6.57 Windows firmware update from 26th Feb, plus 3.15 Android version of Ally v2.

Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - GPS

Oh, interesting release note on firmware, "Improved elevation accuracy for GPS devices with a barometer"

I started using my Super GPS for commutes recently, keeping the unit on the bike overnight has meant much more realistic temps reported at power on, reported -2C in the garage yesterday morning (it was -5C and felt like -10C outdoors).
But as I keep the unit in my locker while working, upon power up outside, it reported +15C (which sounds about right for locker room) rather than the actual outdoor -5C temp.

Anyway, time to update to unit, spotted this download a few minutes ago.

Edit: Ran the "GpsProgrammer-master-v6-57a" and it said my Super GPS was already up to date, the 13th Jan firmware updater was "GpsProgrammer-master-v6-57"

Recently, I've noticed that the Strava "elevation correct" does not alter the total elevation gain total for a ride with ~1000 feet of climbing, but the reported altitude figures are way off on the way home from work.

Edit2: Just discovered you can force an update, so used that to install v6-57a from 26th Feb https://support.lezyne.com/hc/en-us/articles/115005009593-Force-updating-GPS-devices

After installing, the current elevation quickly went up to ~1000 feet, but then rapidly dropped to 213 feet within ~30secs while indoors at 25C. We live at ~195 feet according to Google Maps, so while not perfect, it's better than it was it terms of initial accuracy and how quickly it calibrated.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi all, I've been using the Micro C for half a year and I got my hands on the Macro recently. I put together a side-by-side, here it is:




Let me know if you have questions. All in all I'm happy with the Micro C for MTB, does what I need it to do.


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

There's a new firmware out that claims to fix the elevation bug. I'm hoping to try it this weekend.



> What's new:
> Full integration with TrainingPeaks and Today's Plan training apps
> Training specific data fields
> Custom workouts
> ...


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

Curious....in combination with a wheel sensor, can the Lezyne record distance/ride time without operating the GPS? Basically, can the unit be run as a basic bike computer if so desired?


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

Yes, I've used it indoors on rollers. You can turn the GPS off and it will run off of a speed/cadence sensor. You can also set it to use the speed sensor outdoors and only use GPS to map where you have been.


----------



## lightbulbjim (Mar 20, 2017)

DerekO said:


> There's a new firmware out that claims to fix the elevation bug. I'm hoping to try it this weekend.


I think that's the same changelog from the previous version (6.57) and they just haven't bothered to update it yet.


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

Its now 6.75, not 57.


----------



## lightbulbjim (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes, the version number has been bumped but the changelog is the same. 

Mine is still on 6.57 and I don’t plan to upgrade it until they actually announce the changes.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

I just started using the Super GPS for mountain biking. I have two bikes that I ride regularly so I have two bike profiles set up. In order to keep track of maintenance intervals, I would like to have two separate total bike ride time totals....similar to the Bike Odo data. I've searched through the device and owners manual and have not been able to find this. I uploaded two rides (one on each bike) to GPS Root and it does give me a "Total Duration" on the dashboard, but 1) it's the total for both bikes and 2) it's the elapsed time (not ride timer which is the desired time). Anyone know how I can get this data?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

You could easily do this by uploading to strava.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

notso said:


> You could easily do this by uploading to strava.


I uploaded my rides to Strava, but I still can't find a way to log total ride times for the two bike profiles. As with GPSRoot, I see where Strava will maintain separate mileage for each bike (Under Settings/My Gear) but no ride time. All fork/shock maintenance is based on hours, so I'm surprised it's not available. I googled this a found an old support ticket on Strava where people were asking for this, but the Strava response said it was not something they were working on (as of 2016).

I also noticed that you have to manually select which bike was used for a ride (if not the default bike). It doesn't pull that info from the Lezyne unit which kind of sucks. Although GPSRoot didn't do this either to be fair.


----------



## DerekO (Sep 2, 2017)

Check the Lezyne app on your phone, under More, GPS settings, bike and screen setup, and then your individual bicycle, then Bike and finally Odometer. It will have the individual mileage for that bike listed. I don't see any setting for hours though. And, yes, I know that its buried pretty deep.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, I had found the individual mileage, but was really looking for and expecting to find ride time shown as well. A bit disappointing, but maybe they will add that sometime in the near future. Probably estimating hours based on mileage will be good enough for maintenance. Thanks to all for your help and input!


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

So its between this, the Garmin 130 or the 520. Like this for size and features and also low price. Any new updates to this that make it a better choice?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

My experience with the super has not improved to the point that I would recommend it to anyone. Bluetooth connectivity was flaky at best from the beginning and it stopped working completely quite a while back. More recently, the unit has "shut off" for no reason and "eaten" a couple of rides. If all of the claimed functionality actually worked, it would be the best deal going by far. I'm thinking hard about the wahoo bolt.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

notso said:


> My experience with the super has not improved to the point that I would recommend it to anyone. Bluetooth connectivity was flaky at best from the beginning and it stopped working completely quite a while back. More recently, the unit has "shut off" for no reason and "eaten" a couple of rides. If all of the claimed functionality actually worked, it would be the best deal going by far. I'm thinking hard about the wahoo bolt.


I have no problems with mine. maybe you got a bad unit. I was in training camp last month. out of the 8 guys, between 3 and 4 were having issues with the Garmin everyday.

One of the guys has a Wahoo bolt and he has issues sometimes with that unit.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

I've had mixed results. I had to have my unit replaced because the BT was not reliable. But I had really good customer service from Lezyne. ( I paid for shipping one way to send unit to them...in a perfect world they would have covered that ) I didn't have my unit for about a week.

Since then it has worked as advertised.

I do transfer my rides via USB cable - the BT transfer is ridiculously slow. Luckily that's how I've always done it because I never had a BT device before and I charge by plugging in to my PC. I never cared for instant upload to Strava or anything. ( I get it there eventually, but don't need it right away ) The live segments seem to work, although they need to improve the screen a bit.

There are some feature requests they are working on ( supposedly ) and if they come through with a firmware update/app update for some of them I'll still consider it a good buy. 

I guess the long term matters too ... if the unit dies next year will I get service still? I had an old Timex that was replaced 2 times over 4 years ... that worked for me even though others might say that wasn't acceptable.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

The new Edge 130 is clearly meant to compete with the Lezyne options. The better screen contrast is making me jealous. 

My Lezyne GPS has been doing great lately though. One thing I really like is the simple and effective design. It feels more durable than any garmin thing I've looked at. It feels like a tool rather than a gadget. I recently got caught in a pretty amazing downpour and myself, my bike, and my Lezyne were covered in mud by the time I got back to the car. It kept recording the whole time though, and worked fine the next day!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

So my super GPS seems to have "bit the dust" this evening. Rode across town to dinner with friends and all seemed well. Saved the ride and shut the unit off. When I came back out, the unit would not turn on. I went ahead and rode home, then plugged the GPS into the laptop and it "woke up" and I was able to upload the ride to GPS root, but as soon as I unplugged it, it shut off and will not turn on again. The unit was fully charged before the ride, so a dead battery shouldn't be the issue. Of course it's about 15 months old, so out of warranty.
I guess this is the excuse I needed to try the Element bolt.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

notso said:


> So my super GPS seems to have "bit the dust" this evening. Rode across town to dinner with friends and all seemed well. Saved the ride and shut the unit off. When I came back out, the unit would not turn on. I went ahead and rode home, then plugged the GPS into the laptop and it "woke up" and I was able to upload the ride to GPS root, but as soon as I unplugged it, it shut off and will not turn on again. The unit was fully charged before the ride, so a dead battery shouldn't be the issue. Of course it's about 15 months old, so out of warranty.
> I guess this is the excuse I needed to try the Element bolt.


This sounds like a defective, not a dead, battery. Not sure if they can be replaced but it you're going to trash it I will confirm if the repair is possible!


----------



## 2AllBeef (Jan 19, 2017)

notso said:


> Of course it's about 15 months old, so out of warranty.


You should contact Lezyne. My Micro was out of warranty when it quit working and they took care of it.


----------



## 2AllBeef (Jan 19, 2017)

Hudnut said:


> This sounds like a defective, not a dead, battery. Not sure if they can be replaced but it you're going to trash it I will confirm if the repair is possible!


If it is like the Micro, the battery is replaceable if you can solder. It uses a 3.7V Li-ion battery similar to to what I attached. I think the size and mAh may be proprietary but you can find one similar that will fit


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

Another new firmware update for the Super GPS plus Ally V2 app update...

What's new:
Improved map file transfers
Improvements to language translations
Stabilized wireless connections
Heart Rate zone fields will now display correctly
Increased accuracy of battery indication
Improvements to some display elements
Various GPS bug fixes to improve stability
Stability with GPS Ally App improved. - PLEASE BE SURE TO UPDATE THE GPS ALLY APP

https://www.lezyne.com/support-gps.php

Hopefully this might improve the occasional issue I've had over the summer, where the Super GPS will randomly drop and forget all Bluetooth and ANT+ connections mid ride.

Also had my first instance in ages the other day where I had a GPS lock at the ride start, began my normal commute route home, but the GPS signal was lost for 5+mins, giving a straight line on the Strava route.

The elevation data still disagrees with the option in Strava to correct the elevation data after the ride, typically giving ~200 feet extra over a ride with ~3000 feet, so I correct the data. But the discrepancy is much less than it was a year ago.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hmmm. They seem to have pulled the updater from the site, and rolled back to 6.75. Weirdly, the while new firmware was up there, the site and filename said 8.something, but the software shows version 6.77. Anyway, I had already been on 6.77 for a week or so, with no strange issues.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

NitrousOxide said:


> Another new firmware update for the Super GPS plus Ally V2 app update...
> 
> What's new:
> Improved map file transfers
> ...


I was having the same issues with the bluetooth and the ant+. No issues with the GPS dropping signal. I hope the firmware update fixes the issue.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - GPS

8.29 available this afternoon, the update I posted 4 days ago which Lezyne pulled later was 8.26

Said I was up to date from 8.26, but I forced the newer update.

Had the Lezyne forget Bluetooth connection to mobile and ANT+ to HRM and power meter on Sunday's ride, when I was almost home. Stopped, re-paired, fine since.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

NitrousOxide said:


> Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - GPS
> 
> 8.29 available this afternoon, the update I posted 4 days ago which Lezyne pulled later was 8.26
> 
> ...


I am having issues with my connected devices disconnecting during a ride. the new firmware made things worse. The new mega gps xl has the same issues.


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

8.32 firmware released overnight, even had an e-mail from Lezyne in my spam inbox!

I so hope this cures the sporadic "lose all ANT+ and Bluetooth" pairings issue, had another midweek.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

NitrousOxide said:


> 8.32 firmware released overnight, even had an e-mail from Lezyne in my spam inbox!
> 
> I so hope this cures the sporadic "lose all ANT+ and Bluetooth" pairings issue, had another midweek.


It didn't. I have already emailed Lezyne about it. The new Mega GPS is doing the same.


----------



## 2AllBeef (Jan 19, 2017)

I still have the same issue with the GPS losing signal. Lezyne told me that the body of the device acts as the antenna and because I am using the micro I have less reception. Pretty much all of my rides involve tree cover and I am always losing signal. I usually record the ride with my phone and the micro. The micro loses signal and my phone doesn't


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

2AllBeef said:


> I still have the same issue with the GPS losing signal. Lezyne told me that the body of the device acts as the antenna and because I am using the micro I have less reception. Pretty much all of my rides involve tree cover and I am always losing signal. I usually record the ride with my phone and the micro. The micro loses signal and my phone doesn't


The SuperGPS or the MegaGPS signal location is always strong. No issues with that.


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

It might just be good fortune, but I did a factory rest to my Super GPS since the last update I posted, since then I've not had unpairing while out riding. However, it now sometimes forgets pairings when I switch the unit back on, but once re-paired, it's fine for that ride!

Also now have an issue where it sometimes forgets my custom page layout.

When I did the factory reset, I removed the old "Settings" folder.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

There is a new update today. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

mgfjd12 said:


> There is a new update today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks - I don't love extra spam emails, but I would probably sign up for notifications from Lezyne on these updates if they had it!

Importantly, unlike the last update, this one actually affects Y10 models.


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

Another update dated 26th October I missed until a few moments ago...
Major improvement to navigation functionality.
Improved Bluetooth connection with older iPhone models.
Size increase for transferring large rides to GPS device.

https://www.lezyne.com/support-gps.php

Navigation, especially automatic re-routing, has been a complete fail for most of this year. Lets hope this fixes at least the worst of the issues!


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

NitrousOxide said:


> Another update dated 26th October I missed until a few moments ago...
> Major improvement to navigation functionality.
> Improved Bluetooth connection with older iPhone models.
> Size increase for transferring large rides to GPS device.
> ...


thanks again. now if they would just make a firmware updater that worked w/out Windoz/Mac.

Here are the changes for people if they care:

What's new for Y12 (3nd Generation) Mega XL GPS, Mega C GPS:

Updated temperature accuracy for Mega C GPS computers.
Minor glitches in screen graphics resolved.
Improved Bluetooth connection with older iPhone models.
Size increase for transferring large rides to GPS device.
Stability with GPS Ally App improved. - PLEASE BE SURE TO UPDATE THE GPS ALLY APP

What's new for Y10 (2nd Generation) Super GPS, Micro GPS, Micro C GPS, Mini GPS, Macro GPS computers and GPS Watches:

Major improvement to navigation functionality.
Improved Bluetooth connection with older iPhone models.
Size increase for transferring large rides to GPS device.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

What are the two oring sizes that are for the mount?


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

https://www.lezyne.com/support-gps.php
9.31 released 14th Feb (yesterday)

Check Play Store for Ally App updates

For Mega GPS Devices:

New Features:
FE-C Trainer Data: Record data from "smart" stationary bike trainers.
Manually set base elevation before starting a ride
If you are in an area where GPS signal is poor (surrounded by mountains or tall buildings) and you know your starting elevation, go to: Menu > Info > GPS > Set Elevation. Here you can set your starting elevation and it will remain correct for the duration of your ride. When starting a new ride, it will default back to "auto."

New Device Data Fields:
Max. Power
Total Work in Kilojoules
Optional data fields for navigation and/or map pages
Improvements:
Improved Ant+ and Bluetooth connection with external sensors
Note: When connecting to a sensor for the first time, GPS device must now be held within a few centimeters from sensor's signal point.
Bluetooth connection improvements between GPS device and Ally v2 phone app for new and recently updated phones.
Improved step-by-step device setup for first time GPS device users.
Improved barometer data fusion with GPS data for more consistent elevation readings.
Improved auto-pause functionality when GPS signal is lost while riding through a tunnel.
Increased file size for map transfers from GPS Root to Mega GPS devices.
Improved map transfer interaction and clarification for offline maps in the phone app. New icons detail which maps are on the phone and/or on the device. Plus, app map will now outline which areas have already been downloaded.

For Super/Micro/Macro/Mini/Micro C/Watches:

Minor bug fixes to the device, but major improvements to the Ally V2 app greatly improve overall functionality.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

I didn't rush to update and when I saw that the iPhone App was being updated every day (4.226, 4.227, 4.228, 4.231, 4.233) with what I assume were critical fixes I thought I'd hold off. After two days without an update I thought I'd check to see if they revised the latest fw for the head unit which was currently at 9.31. I logged in and see that they removed 9.31 and rolled back to 8.53 (I thought the version before version before was 8.38)

Checked back (02/24). Now at 9.37


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

Has anyone else had the USB port cover break off?


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

rstark18 said:


> Has anyone else had the USB port cover break off?


Mine's hanging on by a thread, so it's only a matter of time before it's gone.

Does Lezyne sell a replacement?


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> Mine's hanging on by a thread, so it's only a matter of time before it's gone.
> 
> Does Lezyne sell a replacement?


Mine was still under warranty so they had me send it in and they replaced it for free. They said the new ones are stronger but I don't see any difference. You still have to stretch it to connect the cable.


----------



## lightbulbjim (Mar 20, 2017)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> Mine's hanging on by a thread, so it's only a matter of time before it's gone.
> 
> Does Lezyne sell a replacement?


Mine is the same.

Not bothering to fix it right now as I got frustrated with the flaky Bluetooth connection and stopped using my Super GPS. Now the Garmin that I replaced it with is showing the same flakiness :skep:.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ kinda funny in that most jump from Garmin to Lezyne (et al) as Garmin's firmware is so wack and buggy.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Meh, ime, if you are relying on a constant bt connection for data, you are going to be disappointed.

I find bt to be pretty flaky in general. Only time it is reasonably reliable for me is with speaker connections.

Any time I have used it for data, it gets flaky if I keep it running long enough. So when I do data uploads via bt, I specifically connect and disconnect the device for the job. Seems to work well doing it this way. Avoids flakiness I experience if I leave the connection active.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightbulbjim (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah, I have a Wahoo Elemnt Mini which I long ago gave up on as it relies on a long-lived Bluetooth connection to function.

The Lezyne and Garmin doodads I have don't rely on BT for core functionality but do need it for live tracking. I'd really like a reliable live track functionality which works every time, without silently dropping out halfway through a ride, and which uses minimal phone battery (since I'm relying on it for emergencies).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

lightbulbjim said:


> Yeah, I have a Wahoo Elemnt Mini which I long ago gave up on as it relies on a long-lived Bluetooth connection to function.
> 
> The Lezyne and Garmin doodads I have don't rely on BT for core functionality but do need it for live tracking. I'd really like a reliable live track functionality which works every time, without silently dropping out halfway through a ride, and which uses minimal phone battery (since I'm relying on it for emergencies).


I don't think there is a live tracking device that's as reliable as you want. Even satellite trackers have their limitations, but those are going to be better than anything that relies on a combo of bt and a reliable cellular connection.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

notso said:


> My experience with the super has not improved to the point that I would recommend it to anyone. Bluetooth connectivity was flaky at best from the beginning and it stopped working completely quite a while back. More recently, the unit has "shut off" for no reason and "eaten" a couple of rides. If all of the claimed functionality actually worked, it would be the best deal going by far. I'm thinking hard about the wahoo bolt.


My Lezyne Super (2017) went through a stint where it was eating rides as well. I contacted Lezyne and their only fix was IT 101, reset the unit. That worked for a while, and now I am due for another reset I guess, 3 of my last 5 rides, poof. Hit save, then go to review records on the device, no trace of them! Killing me.

Software is up to date
Memory not full

Anyways, only gripe about this unit. But a big one!


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

rstark18 said:


> What are the two oring sizes that are for the mount?


FYI the stock o-rings seem to be #124 for the small and #132 for the large.


----------



## goldbloom (Jun 12, 2009)

rstark18 said:


> Has anyone else had the USB port cover break off?


me... it's obvious design flaw and I wonder why I haven't found many complaints touching the subject


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Lezyne Mega XL vs Lezyne Mega C

What would you choose?

Lezyne Mega XL - https://ride.lezyne.com/collections/gps-devices-computers/products/mega-xl-gps

Lezyne Mega C - https://ride.lezyne.com/collections/gps-devices-computers/products/mega-c-gps

Difference in working hours not important, even 32 hours is more than great for me.
Color display - don't care but it's nie to have.
Lower dimensions of Mega C - good.
No rotation on Mega C - not good but can live without it.

Some say that Mega XL has problems with some sensors...


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I have the Mega XL and honestly I did not care for horizontal mode. Its big. Much bigger than my previous Super GPS. But I typically show 8 or 9 fields at a time and have no problem quickly glancing down while riding. The added screen resolution and battery life swayed me towards the Mega XL instead of the Color. Supposedly the black and white contrast is also better in direct sunlight.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm going to use it only in one mode - offline navigation with earlier-uploaded track (GPX).. If it makes any dif.. ))


----------



## Ponik78 (Oct 12, 2019)

For Lezyne Super GPS, Sigma Sport ANT + cadence sensors for the ROX transmitter? Can you recommend speed and cadence sensors for this bike computer?


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> Mine's hanging on by a thread, so it's only a matter of time before it's gone.
> 
> Does Lezyne sell a replacement?


Quoting myself...it's still hanging on by a thread. Amazing!


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> Quoting myself...it's still hanging on by a thread. Amazing!


Mine broke off some time ago. Lezyne said they would replace it if I sent in my unit. Nah...didn't want to. STuffed a bit of a wax earplug in the USB port. Works great. Falls out from time to time and gets lost/dirty. Just break off another bit of another ear plug and back on the trail/road


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm selling mine if anyone wants a well taken care of one. $75 I have an ad in the classifieds.


----------

